# Summer Garden Eyes



## blazeno.8 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yesterday I made a blue green look for my birthday. I wore one of the dresses that I made. Click on the image if you want to see it at a larger size.

View attachment 55736


Eyes: Blacktrack fluidline, Royal Wink fluidline, Jealousy Awakes, Sassy Grass, Bear Minerals Dark Blue (forgot the name), Reflects Transparent Teal, Moonlight Night pigment, Vanilla pigment, Iridescent green and blue-green on lower lids, Sephora black liquid liner

Face: Cajun Cool liquid powder, So Ceylon MSF, Makeup Forever Liquid Foundation, Mac Studiofinish Powder

Lips: some neutral color by Kat von D


----------

